# Hunting in Aberdeenshire?



## VOM (3 October 2011)

As in title, is there any Hunting (mounted) in this area? Thank you.


----------



## benjibub (5 October 2011)

No, your closet pack would be the fife i would think.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (5 October 2011)

I think there was the Kincardinshire but I am not sure they still operate I don't think they jump either or have their own set area.


----------



## fidleyspromise (5 October 2011)

As per Benjibub says:

http://www.spanglefish.com/northofscotlanddraghunt/

Also on Facebook, someone asked when the Aberdeen hunt is and Gordon Mackay replied:
"Hi the abredeen hunt will take place in the next few weeks we have to get the go ahead from the land owner this we hope in next few days then will post date and venue we also have more options for the area we will run as many hunts as we ca...n for the Aberdeen area as this has the largest support for the hunt and only right the area gets the most dates . We have also broken our lorry so will replace it in the next few days and ready to go also clubs will have the chance to enter team chance and hunter chase events and also a Point a Point race day when we can find a venue for this. You are also welcome to join the hunt committee for the area as we do feel everyone should have a say in the hunt in the future".


----------



## VOM (5 October 2011)

Thank you all for replying. Had a look on the MFHA website and found it very useful, only found one Hunt (mentioned by Cloball) the Kincardinshire. The North of Scotland Drag Hunt seem to be keen to add more dates so they could be promising. 

At the moment its just research, there is a chance I could have to move so this is my first port of call for checking out what the area is like horsey wise. Given where I would be moving from its got alot to live up to.


----------

